# Tricks for removing bristly splinters from skin.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Doctors twist them before they pull them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Doctors twist them before they pull them.


Now you tell me! 🙃


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Be careful. Digging and removing it may not be the best option. I got a staph infection years ago after getting a splinter. Prior to getting released from the hospital, I asked the doctor what is the best recourse when you get one. He said if it is below the skin, leave it alone. If it is sticking out, you should try to remove it.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Smear a good bit of yellow carpenters glue over the area. Try to get some on the splinter. Let it dry real well, carefully peel it off.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's sticking out on both ends. Somehow I got the middle out but not the ends. This stuff has so many little fibers!
I'm not so worried now as I was the first 24hrs when it puffed up.
My mom used to tell us stories of death from blisters and splinters. She was a Navy nurse. 🤣 They didn't coddle kids.

You have staph on your own skin that can be forced into a wound.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

The correct procedure is tweezers, razor blade, bottle of iodine, and a bottle of alcohol. 

Drink the alcohol, swab with iodine, and start cutting.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I get splinters all the time, but these magnifying tweezers make short work of removal. Most of what you are experiencing is actually not being able to "see". Good lighting and this magnifier will help. The tweezer part are very fine and accurate.









Amazon.com: HTS MT-038-L Large Fold-Out Tweezers with 3.5x Magnifier : Health & Household


Buy HTS MT-038-L Large Fold-Out Tweezers with 3.5x Magnifier: Magnifiers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never had a problem doing surgery with a sharp utility knife.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I use a sanitized straight pin to dig around the skin near the surface to expose more of the splinter so that the tweezers have a little more purchase.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

If it bleeds, use a rubber band as a tourniquet.
HTH...Don.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> It's sticking out on both ends. Somehow I got the middle out but not the ends. This stuff has so many little fibers!
> I'm not so worried now as I was the first 24hrs when it puffed up.
> My mom used to tell us stories of death from blisters and splinters. She was a Navy nurse. 🤣 They didn't coddle kids.
> 
> You have staph on your own skin that can be forced into a wound.


Being it's sticking out both ends you take the drink then pull it through the direction of travel like the vet pulls Porcupine quills through a dog's lips and tongue .


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a miltex vantage splinter removal kit. Costs around thirty bucks at Amazon. Works great. have bought several others for the kids. Well worth the price.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The Raleigh man delivered a pine tar drawing salve to the rural folks back in the good ole days . We simply called it black salve . I still have a small sample from the 1940's . If you ever smell it once you'll remember it forever , but it really isn't that bad , just different with a memory function .









Old Fashioned Pine Tar Salve Recipe


Old-fashioned pine tar salve has been traditionally used to treat everything from splinters, bug bites and boils, to patches of eczema or psoriasis. It's super easy to make too!




thenerdyfarmwife.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

You always wanted to buy a dremel now you have an excuse. 

Sorry, I have no suggestions that don't involve slice and dice.


----------

